# Bell car insurance - so cheap!!



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

ive searched for cheap car insurance for VXR

Lets say endsleigh was charging me £1216 a month ending up as £14,600!!! a year!! I DIDNT REALISE CAR INSURANCE GOES THAT HIGH - i have 3years no claims

Went on bell.co.uk - charging me just over £1000 a year

also im looking to buy a supra TT manual - charging me £1600 a year with mods of:
Exhaust system/bodykit/BOV

Im only 21 best car insurance and as they are apart of admiral group well worth it trying to get multi car for even more money off :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Bell tend to apply very high excesses compared to going with Admiral. I have a car insured with Admiral for £290 a year and no excess as both drivers are over 25. But if I had gone with Bell they wanted £500 excess!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Bell were cheap last year but this year they wanted about £400 more, they got told where to go


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Been with them for 9 years with my UK Supra, can't beat the price :thumb: This year it had gone up by about £50 so I rang them and beat it back down again, still paying just under £300 comp with protected on a group 19 car :lol:


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

agree - very good value, I've just halved my car insurance


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep Bell are great. 

I had an accident which wasnt my fault, still going now 2 years on, they have been great with that, making sure everything is paid for on the way. 

So glad i took the legal cover for £25 now.

Out of interest, do you have any points or anything, and what year is the VXR?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

mattastra said:


> Yep Bell are great.
> 
> I had an accident which wasnt my fault, still going now 2 years on, they have been great with that, making sure everything is paid for on the way.
> 
> ...


Not the same here i'm afraid - same situation and they've been absolutely useless! I even had to order the parts for the repair 18months ago as they 'couldn't find them' even though i'd given them everything they needed first. I still haven't been re-imbursed for anything yet when they garaunteed i would, and i found out they'd 'closed my file' when nothing had been sorted 

I would NEVER use them or any of the companies in their group every again


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Part of the "Admiral Group" so that's an immediate rejection for me - even without getting a quote.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Been with them for a couple of years so has the Mrs, often cheaper if you add 1000 business miles as well. It's usually bell/admiral/elephant we go with and we both have very low excess now - hers is 0.


----------

